

How do you find testers for a new mobile app? - angelachan
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=core.nakedshelf&hl=en_GB

======
angelachan
Im still finishing bug fixing nakedshelf - am looking to get more detailed
feedback for bug testing. What networks have people tried?

